# Slingshots against the law?



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Reading some of the threads I find some members mentioning "to check the laws in your area", regarding slingshots. I can see firearms, I can see air guns, but slingshots? Alot has changed since I was a youngster! So if you are in a state or country, that has them can you tell us what they are. Thanks.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I think Johnson City TN has a law against them.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Don;t flash them and don't do any thing stupid or unlawful with them and all should be good.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

treefork said:


> Don;t flash them and don't do any thing stupid or unlawful with them and all should be good.


To old to be flashing! Lol but I know what you mean. 
NY state has wrist band slingshots are against the law it seems!


----------



## Carbon (Nov 18, 2012)

They are not illegal here in Washington, but you can't hunt anything with them. I am still waiting for a response from WSDW about crow hunting


----------



## billtrout (Oct 28, 2011)

They are illegal in new jersey.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It is illegal to have one in your possession in any national park in Canada.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dont forget to also check your local city or town laws . most wont waste thier time with you if they see that your just killing cans . some may just ask questions as part of thier job . treat it like a firearm, when shooting make sure of your surroundings and whats behind the target .


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Be smart only illegal if ya get caught . But on the serious side just be smart 
Shooting things like cans or a catch box . Just be safe .


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

In orange county calif your not allowed to shoot air guns or slingshots outside only in your garage or indoors. They don't really enforce it unless somebody complains.


----------



## msobrien (Oct 3, 2012)

Here in Victoria, Australia - It is illegal to own a "commercially manufactured" slingshot. So are wrist braced designs - even if they're home made. Glad that we're still allowed to make our own!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I do not know the laws in Portugal, but they sell it in every tourist gift shop (by the way, awfully made uke

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

New York City Boros: Non wrist braced slingshots LEGAL to carry.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

Wrist braced slingshots are illegal in Germany, but apart from that there is no ban of any other kind. Something of a miracle, really, when you think about it ... probably because slingshots are such little known and little used exotic weapons here.


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

It is interesting to see your laws, some I could see, some are just so far out in left field it is funny. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Some one turned me in here for shooting a slingshot. The police came out and watched me shooting into my garage from the curb without me noticing them. When I noticed the squad car behind me, I turned and ask "do I have a problem?". The officer said "not the way you shoot!" I challenged the Police department to a shoot and he declined. I think he told the person that turned me in to get a life, because they came over and watched me shoot and apologized and talked a bit. -- Tex <_<


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm going to check into laws in the Republic of Korea (South Korea). When I get better at making them, I'd like to send a couple to some guys who fought by our sides in Vietnam, with their unit emblems embedded.

Did you know that over 300,000 Koreans fought in Vietnam? They were just kids when the DPRK and then the Chinese invaded during the Korean War and they hated communists with a passion that few can appreciate. They were still a very young military organization then, without our long-established traditions and training, but they had heart. Today, I am told by U.S. Marines who conduct joint training excercises with them that they are very tough.

I'd love to make a few customs and send them to the R.O.K. I just need to get better and faster.


----------

